# cancellation of employment visa before labour contract signing



## freewelcom

Dear,

I been here (UAE) for five days, not satisfied with the job description and salary negotiations. i didnt went any medical, not sign in labour contract, i hold my passport and visa paper (pink colour sheet) with me which i used for entry...

i opt to say to my employer that please cancel my visa... 

kindly narrate me the step to be taken, if any penalties will applicable, any court hiring or any bans.... i need to land my country safely... kindly help me please 

should i need to survive notice period of one month (i never signed any contract with them)...


----------

